# Business Degree or North Bennet Street School



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a 17 year old woodworker from Massachusetts and am stuck in a jam. As the time is coming to plan out my future I need to decide what I'm going to do for college. I have already decided that custom woodworking is the field that I'm interested and hope to run my own business. I am not sure which path would lead me down a better path to success.

Plan 1:

Boston College's Carroll School of Management. Right now I have the grades and SAT scores to get into BC, but I am leaning away from it. Of course my parents are encouraging me to go down this path as they think it would be much more useful in running a business. I know it would be very useful on the business side of things but am doubting that my woodworking skills will be good enough to succeed in the field.

Plan 2:

North Bennet Street School. It is just about the best woodworking school in the US and I know the knowledge I gain there would be very useful in my career.

Please help me decide which one you think is the better option.

Thank you,
-Brett


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The best way to make a small fortune in woodworking is to start with a large fortune.
Sorry, I know that's not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not interested in making millions. Woodworking is what I love and it is the only thing I can see myself doing for the rest of my life.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't know you but personally, I find the business side and woodworking side to be pretty easy to learn. It's just a natural for my own personality. The hardest part is marketing and this seems to be true for most woodworkers. So that gives you a third option to consider. Study marketing geared towards small business and figure out the others via some alternative plan.

If you can sell a product then your chance of pulling off a woodworking career gets a lot easier. Work on your people skills and develop that confident aura that makes people feel easy about trusting you with their money. The only difference between that and being a con artist is that you aren't conning anyone, you really do have the skills to back it up and the intention to follow through.

A lot depends upon your personality though. If studying all three routes in school isn't possible then pick the one that's hardest for you, get that formal education then self-learn the rest. Alternatively, you can try to make contacts with people who will teach you two of the skill sets then use schooling to fill in what remains.

Regardless of the route you take, I highly suggest working for someone else before attempting to go on your own. You'll want to get real life experience within the industry and gain some contacts.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

How about plan 1 AND plan 2 ?


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Brett,

It's really hard for someone to tell you what's best for you, but I will share my experiences with you, since I've owned and operated my own custom woodworking business for over 28 years.

I have no idea what type woodworking you would like to pursue, but if you would like to look at my web-site, (www.thehuffordfurnituregroup.com), to see what I've built over the years, it will give you an idea that worked for me (key words; worked for me).

Woodworking has been very good to me over the years, but will also say it's not an easy business. What I've seen over the years is the main reason most woodworkers fail as a business is not their lack of woodworking skills, but lack of business skills.

Woodworking is a life long learning experience and can be learned either thru a good school or being self taught, but even though you may get a lot of good education on woodworking in a short period of time, it will be really hard to leave a woodworking school and immediately build a customer base strictly from you woodworking talents.

I've seen way too many talented woodworkers fail as a business! Marketing, sales and understanding business in general will be keys to building a successful woodworking business.

I feel one of the reasons I was able to build a successful business, was my strong background in the other aspects of the woodworking business. I learned how to be a professional salesman, how to market, learning true cost of manufacturing, business overhead, etc. long before I started my own woodworking business.

Let me put it in another way; all my woodworking talents never really benifited me in other businesses, but all the experience I gained in other business helped me when it was time to have my woodworking business.

Which ever course you decide to follow, just make sure you learn the business end of woodworking!

I wish you the best!

.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Darn good post huff.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

A friend's brother went to college and got a business degree in four years. When he started working, he learned in six months what took four years of college. My take on a business degree? There are tons of BBA degrees out there. It is almost necessary for an MBA to really get somewhere. I've been trying to get my son to get one in addition to his M. E. degree. I recall out of the top 100 CEO's, many years ago in a magazine, only one was an engineer. The rest were accountants and other business type degrees.
The only thing about a degree is a backup plan if the furniture business doesn't fly. Again, consider the MBA.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I will have to side with your parents. While money isn't everything, stability is often very important in life. You are still young but think about potential future decisions down the road. You might be fine being a woodworker scraping to get buy but the stability/benefits not near as likely. How would you feel with say a family depending on you down the road? Get the degree and find time to do the woodworking. Pursue woodworking also but I would put emphasis on the degree.

Be prepared as things seam to always change in school. I wanted to use my aquatic biology degree but then it happened. I meet a girl before getting out of school and just couldn't bring myself to follow the field based on the earning potential (lack of). I used my chemistry minor and started about 20k more a year starting out.

If you get a degree or multiple degrees in "solid" fields they will span many disciplines and you will be able to find jobs in poor markets and all across the country because options are much greater. Knothead is right advanced degree is almost needed in some fields. While woodworking a good skill to have it puts you in a lot less stable predicament. If you are very good great but when your skill set depends on individuals spending money on perhaps non essential items it can get dicey. You fall more into an artistic category and the starving artist phrase isn't exactly where I would want to be. It is scary at times what things can cost.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Get a welding certification. You can learn how to weld professionally
a lot quicker than learning to be a pro furniture maker and there
are plenty of jobs. This will give you flexibility to work with your
hands and make ok money at it while ramping up as a woodworker.


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

I've got two answers for you.

If, at the age of 17 you think you will always want to be in some facet of woodworking, then go to North Bennett. Learn the technical skills. Be in the environment. Meet other people similar to you. Make contacts.

Why do I stress the technical skills at that school? One of my case studies mentions the business skills taught there are very worthwhile.

So, why such a roundabout way of saying study the "heavy lifting" of woodworking as a business - sales, marketing, admin?

Because superior technical skills alone do not a business make. You need the total profile. And I seem to recall they do so.

BUT…..

If there's the remotest whiff of a smidge of doubt that you might want to find your way to something else later in life, the straight ahead business degree won't hurt. It might help.

But if you can look so deeply inside yourself at the age of 17 that woodworking is where you need to be, then learn (all) the skills (business included) in an environment whose peers and mentors inspires you.

Oh, and yes - read Huff's post again - sharp and practical advice indeed.

Howard


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a bachelors degree in business from St. Louis university. I've been working as a firefighter for 18 years. I am a battalion chief and do need business skills. I would sure like to do woodworking as a career, be my own boss, etc. but I need to have this job to be stable for my wife and kids. There is so much that you learn not only in college, but also just during that time that I believe it is invaluable. You will have lots of free time to pursue woodworking and are only 17, presumably you don't have a need to be completely independent yet. Spend this time getting a business degree, doing woodworking in free time and possibly as a side job. That's just my opinion based on my experiences.
I'm sure either way will treat you well and it sounds like you've got a head on your shoulders.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm self taught in both business and woodworking… Looking back I wish I would of gone to school to learn business. It's never once crossed my mind that I should have gone to a school for woodworking.

If I were you, knowing what I know now, I would pursue Boston College's Carroll School of Management.

That said you have to decide which path you need/want to walk down. One path is going to be rocky yet flat, the other smooth yet hilly. It looks like you know where you'd like to end up, which is a good thing, you just have to find which way works for you.

Just know which ever path you decide to take will not determine that you'll end up where you want to be… It will certainly help you but that secret sauce is found elsewhere.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

When my grandmother was 88 she grabbed me by the hand and said " Don't do what I did!!!" I couldn't imagine what awful thing this sweet lady might have done. 
"Don't get to be my age and wish you'd done it all differently" she said. Then she told me all the things she wish she had done with her life but was talked out of by her parents.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

A degree in business can be applied in many different areas - as a backup plan to woodworking.

Go to woodweb and read the business section - this site is for pros only - you can see a bunch of guys wish they did business classes, and some of them end up going to night classes on it. Including the guy writing this  You don't need a bunch of fancy degrees from someplace that matters, ($$), just a very decent understanding of how the business world works.

Then go get paid to make sawdust!


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I am just a hobbyist woodworker with no formal background in business but have worked with many youth through scouts and have one child just out of college and another that just finished his 3rd year. I have watched them and their friends go through these years. I will say very few of the previous scouts, my kids or their friends are pursuing careers in what they thought they would as 16 to 18 year olds.

So, unless you are 110% positive that a career as a custom woodworker is your future, the business degree will allow more flexibility. I assume the college also has other degrees/paths you could pursue if your thoughts in the future changed.

However, if, if, if and if you are 110% positive that woodworking is your future, the North Bennett Street School followed by a short stint working for another custom woodworking company while you pursue a business degree part-time, at night would be a good path. There are many business programs available for non-traditional, working adults you that would allow you earn a business degree while building real world experience. I doubt there are many woodworking schools that would offer such flexibility.

The reply that mentioned picking up some welding/metal working training is also a good idea. Not only would it give you an additional means of income but being able to craft the two trades into your future work would be a bonus.

Best of luck in your decision and pursuits!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The business degree will give you more options (including woodworking) down the road. More and more professions are requiring a bachelors degree, even if it's not specifically relevant to the job. The next city over was hiring a police officer and one of the requirements was a bachelors degree, major didn't matter, just that the candidate had earned one. You could still do both plans, with the degree from BC, you'd more than likely earn enough after graduation to send your self to any number of different woodworking schools.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Brett, you are very lucky to have these options. Do what's in your heart. Parents give advice based on life experience and knowledge. Sounds like you have a great plan in your head, you just have to choose the order. You are doing the right thing by gathering information to make your decision. Good luck to you.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

First, I think that it is impressive that a 17 year old is asking the questions about his future.

I would tell anyone, that a college degree is not guarantee of getting a job especially in the current business climate. However, there are some degrees where the forecast need is great and the chances of getting a good job are much better.

The same goes with any other area that does not require a college degree. I think that it is important to do a lot of research and try to determine which occupations are most likely to be looking for young people in the future. Going to any school whether college or trade needs to be done with an eye on the future demand. The worst possible situation is to get a degree or training, end up with a mountain of debt and then not be able to find a job. There are a lot of young people out there in that boat.

I would tell young people that it is great to follow your heart on what you really want to be or do. However, you still need to have a roof over your head and food on the table.

I have a college degree both a BS and Masters in Engineering and had a great career. However, it is not the only path and not for everyone. There are many people out there who have done extremely well without a college degree.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

In regards to job security, it's never 100%. However, there are certain core skills that transcend individual occupations and minimize the risk of long-term unemployment. A while back I posted what I'd be looking for in an employee if I were hiring (which I'm not). It's geared towards woodworkers but almost all employers would value the same so it makes mid-career changes easier.

1. Lack of ego. Confidence is good but a new employee that gets offended because we choose to give instruction on how to operate a drill press won't be high on the keeper list. Someone who is willing to be patient and listen carefully to an explanation of something he already knows is better material.

2. Eager to learn. A good employee wants to learn more, improve skills and takes an active interest in the work.

3. Reliable and prompt. Don't make a habit of being late to work or taking random days off on short notice. Knowing that someone will be in the shop on every workday and at the right times makes it much easier to manage production in a shop environment.

4. Give just a little more than is required. Those who keep an eye on the clock so as to drop their tools and rush out the door the instant the clock hits quitting time leave a negative impression. Those who tidy up whatever task they are doing, put their tools away and sweep the shavings into the dustbin leave a good impression.

5. Learn to adjust to the workplace ethics. There are many ways to do a lot of tasks but sometimes the bosses choose to adopt a specific method for their shop. Be aware that it's not possible to always do everything according to personal preference. If the boss wants everyone to sharpen with waterstones instead of oilstones then learn to do so.

6. Emotionally stable. Temperamental outbursts poison the atmosphere and create bad blood. No good employer can permit this to happen - especially in a small business.

7. Sense of humor. I don't mean playing tricks and practical jokes on the other employees. By this I mean the sort of attitude that permits laughter when every bad thing that can happen in a day does happen.

As an additional bit of advice, learn to be frugal and enjoy living inexpensively. Some people do end up making quite a good income after being in the craft for many years. It never happens overnight. You'll need to spend a great deal of time and even money (tools, books, subscriptions and possibly classes) during those early years acquiring the right skills.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Given your current choice, I would go into a business degree and hope to attain an MBA after my Bachelors degree. The business degree can be utilized in such a wide area making you very marketable in different career paths. Woodworking is something that can be certainly self taught while in college and your skills can be fine tuned over the years.

I believe only about 27% (via quick google search) of college graduates end up working in a career closely related to their field of study. If you were to study woodworking and then after exhausting time and money 4 years later, you find your career desires are different, or you find dead ends in woodworking, then your woodworking education will be of less value to you. However with a Business background, your education can cross qualify for many different types of careers allowing you more opportunity. Plus with the Business background, if your woodworking business desire is still strong, then you could still pursue that as your dream career.

I have a Bachelors degree, and my career as a Custom Cabinet shop owner has no relation to my major field of study from college. I would urge you to pursue a field of study such as a Business degree that can offer you options far into your future. Also, keep in mind, that going to school for woodworking can be done anytime into the future and could still be something you do after you have obtained your business degree. Likely though, by the time you have your business degree you will be pretty far along on the woodworking learning curve just through self study and learning woodworking techniques on your spare time.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I think there's a lot of good thoughts posted here all ready but ill chime in with my experience. I earned a business degree from UConn and it has been invaluable to me being able to make a living for myself and my family. Absolutely everything is a business. From selling hot dogs on the corner to running a Fortune 500 company. I started swinging a hammer 2 days after graduation doing demolition and while it was the hard way to break into a career I ended up in the office running the division 4 years later. I don't think that I would have been able to make the jump if I didn't have my schooling backing me up.

While you would love to do woodworking for the rest of your life there are things that can take that away very quickly. A bad back, a bad accident, the economy, etc can snap away your future in an instant if you pigeon hole yourself into one particular arena. A degree from North Bennett most likely will not get you into a job outside of the woodworking field, a degree in business just might.

Whatever you choose to do, I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

What is in demand today might not be in demand tomorrow. Have you considered nursing- RN?
A fraternity brother thought he would do his master's degree in ecology. When he got to grad school, everyone was majoring in ecology. He took secondary education- taught and coached in high schools in Florida.


----------

